# Found this in a 1942 Home under the cellulose insulation--is this hairy stuff likely to be asbestos containing?



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

That does look suspicious.


----------



## RollonRolloff (Dec 26, 2020)

It's not vermiculite (rocklike pebbles), which I've read is the biggest share of asbestos issues with insulation. I've only worked with fiberglass and cellulose and didn't expect to see anything else up there. I have some ideas but nothing conclusive and won't bias the jury here with what I think it might be


----------



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

Looks like a bit of old fiberglass mixed in to me. No point in guessing.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Time to get a sample tested for your peace of mind and to answer ANY future question.

Bud


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Never heard of asbestos being yellow. Sounds more like fiberglass. I can't much from the image.


----------



## RollonRolloff (Dec 26, 2020)

I've read the testing is cheap. Do I call an asbestos abatement contractor, say hey come out and test this stuff? That simple? This is my first home and first year owning. And while I love old homes (I'm from Chicago and when I was growing up in the 90s I didn't know what ranch houses where. I lived in a place where every house was pre-45 ) they come with some fun stuff.


----------



## RollonRolloff (Dec 26, 2020)

I should say, that my most educated guess was rock wool. it looks kind of like gold bond rock wool which admittedly also looks like yellow fiberglass as well. Which is why testing is the only way. Luckily it appears that it was very rare for rock wool to have asbestos in it.


----------



## gthomas785 (Mar 22, 2021)

That's not asbestos, the fibers are too big. Dunno what it is.


----------



## RollonRolloff (Dec 26, 2020)

Thanks everyone. I don't believe it is asbestos after some convos and research. Rock wool maybe? something else? I might have it tested for 100 bucks because im paranoid but I feel pretty good about it not being anything. 

Thanks again!


----------



## squared80 (Feb 18, 2021)

Any updates?


----------



## RollonRolloff (Dec 26, 2020)

So I had a guy come out and he thinks its mineral wool. He said $150 to test it through him but I can take it myself to a lab for much, much less (I had one lab quote me at $20) if I wanted to, but he doesn't think its worth it. At $20 bucks or higher (<100 say) I might be inclined to see (I paid $80 to figure out my dogs genetics with one of those home tests everyones doing, so I figure this is a question of more consequence), but I would be very surprised if it is. I have been super busy with other projects and haven't even been up there yet since the guy came out.


----------

